# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  RILD (Running Induced Lucid Dream)

## Taromon777

From past experience, I've found that running is one of the most reliable reality checks.  Whenever I've been running in a dream, the slowness of it immediately makes me question if I'm in a dream and triggers lucidity instantly.  Could this somehow be developed into an induction technique?  If someone spent large portions of the day running, they'd be bound to end up dreaming about it (and they'd sleep really well!).  It would be interesting to see if athletes have a higher proportion of lucid dreams than average...

----------


## Metallicuh

The slowness of my running would make me question if I'm high.
I suppose it would work the same way Dream signs work though.

----------


## buddy888

Could work for me, in my dreams I sprint everywhere at a pace much faster than in real life. So I use that as a dream sign frequently.

----------


## Arch

It's still dream induced, good reality check though, whenever I'm fighting in a non lucid it's so painfully slow.

----------


## littlezoe

I can run normally in my regular dreams as well... It wouldn't work..

----------


## Highlander

I must confess that I haven't had a 'running' dream for ages now. However I do remember having the typical 'anxiety' dream of being chased, then not being able to run away.

For example: I always remember the one time (in an ordinary dream as a kid) where I was scrumping for apples. I got spotted, and ended up being chased by the owner; only my legs felt like lead. It took a HUGE effort to move, let alone run 5 or 10 yards.

I think it would be used in a DILD as a 'dreamsign' as some of the poster's above have indicated, rather than an outright or seperate technique in itself.

----------


## AscendedSleeper

I have experienced this before and it could be a good dream sign for some people. Ultimately, however, it is just a dream sign and not a technique in and of itself. A study on athletes and lucid dreaming would be interesting, but it wouldn't prove anything about this particular dream sign. There are plenty of reasons an athlete might have more lucid dreams than other groups (e.g. better rest, possibly increased self awareness, etc).

----------


## Aeolus

I only think about lucidity and/or reality check within a dream WHILE I am running. Weird.

----------

